# Prolapsed vent



## lovemychickens (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice on my silkie, she is doing great still prolapsed but good. 
Now I have a mth old polish chick who has a prolapse does anyone know if there is a reason for multiple prolapses , any diseases or such HELP


----------

